# Canada Seizes Hell Anglels MC Clubhouse



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Police raided an alleged Hells Angels clubhouse in downtown Nanaimo and turned it over to the B.C. government on Friday.






_An alleged Hells Angels clubhouse in Nanaimo, B.C., has been turned over to the provincial government under new legislation aimed at aim preventing criminals from keeping the profits of their crimes. _
_(CBC) _​The commercial property, owned by Angel Acres Recreation and Festival Properties Limited, is known to be a hangout of a local chapter of the Hells Angels, said police.
The government obtained a civil court order under a rather new law, Civil Forfeiture Act, passed in May 2006, that allows the province to seize property used for unlawful activity, said Solicitor General John Les.
"We are able to seize properties and assets that we think have been gained through unlawful activity or are the instruments of unlawful activity," Les told CBC News.
Les won't talk about allegations against the motorcycle gang, but noted "it is up to the owners or the owner of that property or assets to demonstrate to the court that they were in fact lawfully obtained or lawfully used."


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Awsome


----------

